# Lopster: notifica nuovi messaggi[RISOLTO]

## rayman2

Prima di quest'estate andava tutto bene ma da qualche giorno, quando ho ripreso in mano la gentoo, Lopster non mi segnala più in rosso quei tab della chat che hanno uno o più messaggi non letti. La cosa è abbastanza scomoda e ho provato a risolverla aggiornando alla versione 1.2.2 (e quindi speravo che azzerzandosi i settaggi tornasse tutto a posto) ma niente da fare!

Ho smanettato nelle opzioni di Lopster ma non c'è nulla a riguardo, potrebbe essere un problema "esterno"?

Come server grafico ho X11 e dm Gnome 2.6

Grazie in anticipo per l'attenzione.Last edited by rayman2 on Wed Sep 22, 2004 6:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aleksandra

Ti posso suggerire di checkare tutte le opzioni di Preferences/Appereance/Chat --> Message pipe: Pipe to separate chat page.

Era capitato anche a me un secolo fa  :Confused:  quindi non sono sicura che questo risolva il tuo problema, ma tentar non nuoce  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## flocchini

Al limite sega/rinomina la dir .lopster nella /home e vedi che succede

----------

## xchris

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Al limite sega/rinomina la dir .lopster nella /home e vedi che succede

 

metodo capuozzo?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

magari ti puo' fare comodo questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=220193

ciao

----------

## rayman2

nulla da fare...

P.S. adesso vedo lo script ma a quanto ho capito serve solo per mettere suoni cosa che solitamente mi irrita...

----------

## xchris

al posto dei suoni volendo puoi metterci un bel xmessage  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## rayman2

ci do un occhio con calma e se non riesco mi faccio vivo.

Grazie intanto!

----------

## flocchini

 *xchris wrote:*   

> metodo capuozzo? 

 

uhm... dimmi che a te non si e' mai incasinato lopster e non hai risolto se non cosi'.. No, nn ci credo che a te nn e' mai successo   :Laughing:  Cmq caruccio lo scriptino x lopster, me lo ero perso ora lo provo subito

[OTassurdo, da fustigazione]a quando un bell'ebuild x cozzepolenta, magari con inclusione in /etc/init.d?  :Razz:  [/OT]

----------

## xchris

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhm... dimmi che a te non si e' mai incasinato lopster e non hai risolto se non cosi'..
> 
> 

 

si l'ho fatto!

ma ormai e' una cosa che tendo a non fare +.

E' poco produttiva e si impara di meno  :Smile: 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OTassurdo, da fustigazione]a quando un bell'ebuild x cozzepolenta, magari con inclusione in /etc/init.d?  [/OT]

 

magari quando faro' cozzepolenta python  :Smile: 

cosi' anche gli sfigati winzozziani potranno usarlo.

(anche se gia' so che sara' un incubo comunicare con un windoziano)

ciauz

----------

## rayman2

 *xchris wrote:*   

> al posto dei suoni volendo puoi metterci un bel xmessage 

 

Mi hai convinto: come?!

----------

## xchris

riga 22 al posto di 

```

$PLAYER $2

```

metti

```

xmessage "message from $1"

```

e aumenta il valore di DELAY_BETWEEN_NOTIFY (in secondi)

altrimenti diventa una rottura  :Smile: 

e abilita solo gli eventi di IM (incoming message)

ciao

----------

## rayman2

francamente non sono ancora riuscito a farlo andare...

P.S. neanche con i suoni!

----------

## xchris

e' stato testato su 2 box e gira..(o per lo meno sembra  :Very Happy:  )

prova a lanciare artsplay untuofile.wav

vedi se suona...

hai abilitato gli eventi in lopster?

hai messo la cartella script sotto il tuo .lopster nella home?

hai specificato il path esatto a lopstercomman?cosa hai messo?

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## rayman2

 *xchris wrote:*   

> lanciare artsplay untuofile.wav
> 
> vedi se suona...
> 
> 

  Ok, artsplay non riesce a connettersi al server sonoro, comunque sono riuscito a fare l'Xmessage.

Grazie, mi servirà nel frattempo che cerco un rimedio più affidabile perchè comunque preferivo la segnalazione in rosso.

----------

## rayman2

risolto con l'ebuild di lopster 1.2.2, non so magari è stato ricompilarlo o ricompilarlo con le librerie aggiornate...

----------

